
How to Treat Life Like an Experiment - fogus
http://artofmanliness.com/2012/08/28/how-to-treat-life-like-an-experiment/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheArtOfManliness+%28The+Art+of+Manliness%29&utm_content=Google+Reader/
======
ky3
Something needs to be said about taking notes, and there's no shortage of good
advice on writing a lab report that will reap rewards for years to come.

The report needs to explain (1) WHY you're doing the experiment, (2) HOW it's
going to be carried out, (3) WHAT happened in the experiment, and (4) the
transfiguration, the takeaway, the loose ends, the SO, WHAT'S NEXT.

The quantification and apps and tools for doing it emphasized in the article
are a red herring for the above.

------
JoeAltmaier
Many of the suggestions involve adding something to your life. Fine for those
who love structure and planning. Personally I can't wait to get out of
structure - into the woods, on my bike, whatever.

As for the watch experiment, I ditched my first digital watch (back in ther
80s) when I found myself looking at it every minute or so, yet I still didn't
know what time it was. It was just compulsive; I've never worn a watch since
and never missed it.

